# Shooting range



## RossVegas (Sep 14, 2013)

Not sure where to post this, so I put it in n ga. I seem to remember a shooting range down around Lafayette. Seems like it was on 136. Pretty sure I didn't drive all the way to johns mtn. Did there used to be one that got closed, or am I just missing it?


----------



## Inthegarge (Sep 14, 2013)

There was a skeet range at Camp Rd and 136....He went out of business...


----------



## RossVegas (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm talking about an outdoor range, like the one at sumac in cohutta WMA.


----------



## WalkerStalker (Sep 15, 2013)

There was a shooting range of sorts near Lafayette but it has been shut down. The property sold and the new owners closed it and cleaned it up. The only one I know of close is the one at Johns Mtn off hwy 136.


----------



## RossVegas (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks walkerstalker.  at least now I know I'm not crazy.  I was kinda figuring that john's mtn was the closest now.  Wish they had a bow range as well.  I've not been there before.  Will check it out soon.  thanks for the info.


----------



## WalkerStalker (Sep 16, 2013)

In my opinion it is a nice range.  5.00 fee to use or at least it was last time I was there.  100 yard range with a few shooting benches, a pistol shooting area and restrooms.


----------



## mtstephens18 (Sep 16, 2013)

It is nice until you get some city slicker right beside you shooting his machine guns and slinging hot brass at you when you're trying to sight in your deer rifle!


----------



## RossVegas (Sep 16, 2013)

Rode down and checked it out this afternoon. Didn't have my Gus with me, just went to check it out. It's about like sumac at cohutta. It's still $5 per vehicle, although there was a notice that it was changing to $5 per person in march 2013. Don't know what happened to that.  Will take the 7mm and the ak74 down soon.


----------



## ADBJ50 (Oct 14, 2013)

Shooting range is now closed due to govt. shutdown.


----------

